# Ever have a song make you think differently?



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

So I was just sitting on my comp doing the usual nothing routine when itunes throws on Drive by Incubus. Suddenly I got this feeling like everything in my life has until now been my fault not because of my flaws, but because of my apprehension to project my strengths onto other people. So tomorrow, I'm going to go around the place I just moved into and introduce myself to as many people as possible just because. I need to tear down this wall which has held a grip on my life for so long. I'm sick of it, and I can't take another day of it. I'm done with tomorrows, for as long as I can help it I'm living for the today's.


----------



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

hold on to that motivation. keep moving


----------



## craigq (Mar 9, 2009)

Music tends to generate different feelings within me, but they are positive for the most part. Music is one of the only things that gives me real strength in my life. 
Drive by Incubus is an awesome song - take it as an inspiration! :yes


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

In this case I recommend other songs from incubus.


----------



## AlphaJohn (Mar 6, 2009)

try this one; http://www.evergreenhill.net/song_pages/epiphany.html


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I like movie scores the best. No voice singing lyrics but rather music/instrumental that plays depending on a particular scene.

Right now I am liking The Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift. Yep! The movie about street racing.


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

Right Now - Van Halen, anyone?


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

is_there_hope said:


> Right Now - Van Halen, anyone?


Holy sh*t that song gets me so pumped up! I love how the beginning starts slowly then revs up into "Don't want to wait til tomorrow, why put it off another day!"


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

Live
Lightning Crashes


----------



## craigq (Mar 9, 2009)

S.T.A.T. said:


> I like movie scores the best. No voice singing lyrics but rather music/instrumental that plays depending on a particular scene.
> 
> Right now I am liking The Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift. Yep! The movie about street racing.
> 
> Check out the music and what the actor (Sung Kang the Korean American) says:


Movie scores are really awesome - I like to listen to them too. The music from the movie Gladiator is really cool too! :clap


----------



## asherly (Mar 11, 2009)

ncislover said:


> Live
> Lightning Crashes


Great song. I love Live.

My pick:

Natasha Beddingfield - Happy





I hear this song in the store whenever I'm working and I think about how I'm often sad/angry about something, or worrying over everything when I have so much to be grateful for. It always cheers me up.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Semi-charmed life by Third Eyed Blind always reminds me how a complete jerk I am. So basically I try to have a better relationships now.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Drive kicks ***, I dig that song. Music helps...a lot.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, it definitely changes my way of thinking. I went to bed depressed and teary last night and so I put on some music and felt more at ease after two hours. The music that relaxes me the most is the kind I can see/feel the instruments being played, even if they are wind chimes. It becomes a meditation for me.


----------



## muddle (Mar 16, 2009)

Music really can lift your mood when you are down ... I find classical music can be very soothing and calming when I feel overwrought. 
Years ago when I was going through a really bad patch I found myself play and replaying the song 'shipwrecked' by Genesis... I haven't listened to it since, must have been really cathartic at the time. I don't know if I would like to hear it again as it could bring back really strong feelings of what I was going through then.


----------



## ohioisforloners (Jan 14, 2009)

Im curious if that introduction worked out well for you?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

yea they do, if i listen to sad things i feel sad especially if i listen to it more then once. i try to listen to dance songs or sexy r n b songs. theyre more fun and i like them . i try n use music to my advantage


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Live - Lightening Crashes... beautiful song as well as video


----------



## Laconic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

A couple that I listen to when I'm down:
The Middle by Jimmy Eat world
The Warmth by Incubus


----------



## DeliriousLove (Mar 23, 2009)

I have just the song. "Perspectives" by Kutless.

"A young child looks through a great stained glass window
Watching the people go by
Everyone seems to be wearing a red coat
His mother sees jackets in white
Now he can't understand why does she see it this way"

It's all about looking at someone else's point of view.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

sure It makes me feel better and sometimes worse. It's always a temporary change though. Too bad I can't walk around with back round music like in the movies. It might get kind of distracting though.


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

scaredtolive said:


> sure It makes me feel better and sometimes worse. It's always a temporary change though. Too bad I can't walk around with back round music like in the movies. It might get kind of distracting though.


it makes me feel worse too sometimes...and i get scared that its going to make me feel worse so im scared to even turn on the radio sometimes


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

This song talks about.. social phobia,anxiety, shizerphrenia,anger and depression. Its a cool song to release emotions and its by Metallica! Nobody can deny the awsomeness.. 




And now for a happy song about no letting your negative thoughts stop you from doing social things you want to do. The song is called The middle,, by jimmy eat world check both of the songs out.. really powerful lyrics on this song!!.... 




Let me know if any of you guys listened to them, theyre really good songs.


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

Laconic1 said:


> A couple that I listen to when I'm down:
> The Middle by Jimmy Eat world
> The Warmth by Incubus


Yup same here The middle pumps me up when I get invited somewhere and I dont feel like going.


----------



## NegativeCreep23 (Mar 31, 2009)

Honestly, despite me being a depressed, SA guy I still think that "upbeat and optimistic!" music just sucks...lol, sorry if you like it. Its just that I would rather release anger at myself or others in metal or rock. "Each to his own" I guess


----------



## eleven11 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Disturbed - The Night





Kinda gives me a twisted "power" feeling inside, especially at the 1:13 riff, but I like it.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Music can have a really powerful effect on me. Even if the subject matter of a song is not exactly happy, it still has a positive effect on me...idk how to explain it. I can easily get lost in music. 





Nujabes - Feather

this is one song i'll put on if I'm feeling kinda negative and down. It has the ability to lift my whole mindset sometimes


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Keane - Put it behind you


----------

